
A static binary rewriter that does not use heuristics - adulau
https://github.com/utds3lab/multiverse
======
dzdt
I read the readme. I still don't know what is "rewriting" a binary or why one
would want to do it. Can someone explain?

~~~
detaro
Take a binary and make changes to it (without breaking anything
unintentionally). E.g. add hooks for performance measurements, add additional
security checks, make it use/not use specific CPU instructions.

------
shadowfacts
This is the paper referenced in the README: [http://web.cse.ohio-
state.edu/~lin.3021/file/NDSS18a.pdf](http://web.cse.ohio-
state.edu/~lin.3021/file/NDSS18a.pdf)

------
jitl
Could this tool be used to produce eg a statically-linked version of `curl`
that would work the same on any Linux, without needing to build curl from
sources?

~~~
chx
I think you should look at
[https://github.com/intoli/exodus](https://github.com/intoli/exodus)

> Painless relocation of Linux binaries–and all of their dependencies–without
> containers.

> Exodus handles bundling all of the binary's dependencies, compiling a
> statically linked wrapper for the executable that invokes the relocated
> linker directly.

~~~
nadioca
I was not aware about this project. Noted!

~~~
chx
It came up here on HN just a week or two ago.

------
all_blue_chucks
Is this for antivirus signature evasion? If so, wouldn't it need to work on
itself?

